# Competition in Northern, IL



## cuber952 (Jun 17, 2010)

I am wondering if you guys would be interrested in a competition in Northern IL. It would be in Dixon, IL. Its about a 2 hour drive from Chicago, A 1 hour drive from clinton, and a 1 hour drive away from Rockford.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 17, 2010)

Chicago Open 2010 already happened. And there's a comp a month away exactly in Chicago (Cat and Mouse). However another one would be fine by me.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 17, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Chicago Open 2010 already happened. And there's a comp a month away exactly in Chicago (Cat and Mouse). However another one would be fine by me.


Wow, you lucky little...


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 17, 2010)

Feryll said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Chicago Open 2010 already happened. And there's a comp a month away exactly in Chicago (Cat and Mouse). However another one would be fine by me.
> ...



what? What about those cali cubers? They have a ton of comps.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Bump

YES!


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 17, 2010)

JackJ said:


> Bump
> 
> YES!



HA! I don't get it.


----------

